# will a rooster hurt baby chicks



## dragonfly1113

I have a hen sitting and she is about to hatch some chicks. I have too many roosters (4) and i am wondering if they will try and hurt the chicks when they hatch? When i had chickens before i had a seperate room for moms and babies but i have moved so i dont have that hen house any more. So they are all in the same room. I figured that mama will take care of them but wanted to make sure. My chickens are let out in the morning and free range all day and come back in at dark. Also it will be cold, will mama keep the little ones warm or will she run off to do whatever.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Some roosters and some hens will injure chicks. I won't tolerate either and if I catch a bird being mean he or she becomes dinner. Mom birds differ in how well they care for the babies. Just keep an eye on her and be ready to put the chicks in a brooder if you need to.


----------



## wintrrwolf

I just had a hen hatch out 4 baby chicks and for her breed she is a very good mama, but when she is having to deal with 4 scatter-brained little chicks running everywhere they are not suppose to, give her a helping hand and put em in a crate till they get a bit bigger (and smarter)


----------



## chickenista

It completely depends on the rooster.
I am fortunate enough that I have a bloodline of roosters that I can trust to raise young birds for me. I brood them in the potting shed until they are big enough to not need the heat and then up to the barn they go and when they are about 3 months old in put them in with my Langshan roos to raise. They do a great job and teach sense to the young roos.
But I also have other breeds of roos and even hens that will kill them dead in a flash if they can. Competition for resources and continuation of only their bloodline and all that.


----------



## dragonfly1113

these are buff orpingtons. I will probably take them from her and raise them until they are fully feathered.


----------



## Dazlin

I agree, it really depends on the roosters personality. Your going to have to observe.


----------



## tinknal

I've never had a rooster bother chicks, but I've had half-grown turkey poults attack them and break their little legs.


----------



## Elie May

I've had more trouble with the other hens going after them. Mr Roo seems to like the little ones in my hens house.


----------



## suelandress

Buff O's are usually good Mamas.


----------

